# Husqvarna 10/30E Snowblower Parts



## don11 (Nov 30, 2020)

Having hard time finding auger gear and impeller shift model #954201031 serial#082796M gears are stripped. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## don11 (Nov 30, 2020)

don11 said:


> Having hard time finding auger gear and impeller shift model #954201031 serial#082796M gears are stripped. any help would be appreciated.


Impeller shaft and gear


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

don11 said:


> Impeller shaft and gear


Found this gear setup: Husqvarna Auger Gear Box- Housing, Part# 506699701, FREE SHIPPING! | eBay


----------

